# when will my kribs spawn??



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

i have a pair of kribs that are 2 inches. when will they spawn??????


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

tonight if all is ok in the tank. neutral ph, plants, and a cave to spawn in.

provided you do actually have a male and female that is. when the female gets fat and has a nice purple belly she will spawn in no time


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

i had 1 male 3 female and took them about 6 months to pair up. There breeding pairs so they need to choose each other.

Paul


----------

